# Kali V2 Master Kit by QP Design



## GSAvaper (22/12/18)

Does anybody have stock of this in SA, and if so what is the price ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (25/12/18)

Not yet, but will in Jan  

There is a limited edition coming out, higher price but onoy 400 and will be made.

Let me know if you are interested in the LE.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapingB (25/12/18)

Please put me down for one in Jan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSAvaper (26/12/18)

@Pho3niX90 what does the limited edition include / consist of ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pho3niX90 (26/12/18)

It's a brass edition that includes a mech mod from dragon mod co

I have attached pics

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/18)

Pho3niX90 said:


> It's a brass edition that includes a mech mod from dragon mod co
> 
> I have attached pics



Lol, I like the gloves

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pho3niX90 (26/12/18)

Yeah sadly not my gloves and mod lol. It's from QP Design's official instagram

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GSAvaper (27/12/18)

Any idea yet on the pricing for this ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pho3niX90 (27/12/18)

It will be around the 4K mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSAvaper (27/12/18)

Eish, that is going to be heavy for January, but it looks stunning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (27/12/18)

Pho3niX90 said:


> It will be around the 4K mark



hi, I'm guessing the 4k it's for the LE with the mech

but any idea on cost of just the master kit ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (27/12/18)

vicTor said:


> hi, I'm guessing the 4k it's for the LE with the mech
> 
> but any idea on cost of just the master kit ?


You are correct. 

The mastet kit would be roughly R1000

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSAvaper (27/12/18)

If you are getting in the Master Kit, let me know, I definitely want one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (27/12/18)

Pho3niX90 said:


> You are correct.
> 
> The mastet kit would be roughly R1000



please let me know too, will appreciate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (27/12/18)

The Eta currently is jan when the new batch is available  

I will create a listing on the website tomorrow for preorders for all those that definitely want one and want to lock it in.

Currently they haven't given an exact date when in Jan it will be available, but ince I know I will update everyone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (27/12/18)

Could we get some signature tips as well for the juggernot ?
Wouldn't mind a few.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (28/12/18)

Christos said:


> Could we get some signature tips as well for the juggernot ?
> Wouldn't mind a few.


Yeah sure stuff! Will get some of them as well.

The signature tips that qp sell separately are the same size as the kali tip, and bigger than the jugger tip. They are pricey at R190

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (28/12/18)

Pho3niX90 said:


> Yeah sure stuff! Will get some of them as well.
> 
> The signature tips that qp sell separately are the same size as the kali tip, and bigger than the jugger tip. They are pricey at R190


Sounds good. Wouldn't mind a black one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (29/12/18)

Pho3niX90 said:


> You are correct.
> 
> The mastet kit would be roughly R1000


So it seems it worked out a little more expensive, however decided for the preorder to stick to the price mentioned here for 1K. 

They are here:
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/tanks/products/qp-design-kali-v2-rda-rsa-master-kit

Once stock arrives, stock on hand will be sold for R1150  

I am just waiting on QP to respond to an email on the drip tips, as it seems they only sell them in random color, I am hoping they can do me a solid and organize specific colors.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

